# Miss Gulch, Wizard of Oz Bike?



## 3-speeder (Jan 12, 2018)

After watching The Wizard of Oz over the holidays it made me think, "What kind of bike is that mean Miss Gulch riding?" And I also thought, "Uncle Henry is pretty cool." Seriously though, has anyone figured this out already? The movie was made in 1939.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's an old thread on the topic, https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/you-guys-ive-got-to-find-this-bicycle.92725/. Don't let the flying monkeys get you...


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 12, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Here's an old thread on the topic, https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/you-guys-ive-got-to-find-this-bicycle.92725/. Don't let the flying monkeys get you...



Thanks. I figured this must have been discussed at some point. Appreciate it.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Jan 12, 2018)

The guy who owned that bicycle used to own the bicycle shop which I later managed. He also owned the tandem from The Sound of Music. He gave me my first Hi-Lo take apart bicycle, which he saved from the dumpster.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 13, 2018)

Squiggle Dog said:


> The guy who owned that bicycle used to own the bicycle shop which I later managed. He also owned the tandem from The Sound of Music. He gave me my first Hi-Lo take apart bicycle, which he saved from the dumpster.



That's pretty cool.  One man's trash.....


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 21, 2019)

Mmm hmmmm.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 21, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Mmm hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 1018380



My daughter and i both love judy garland. WE have watched the "OZ" at least a dozen times or more. Every time i see it i learn to appreciate the old movies from the golden age even more.  Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 21, 2019)

Philosophical question. With all of the bikes the prop guys in Hollywood had to chose from, why do you think they chose this exact one?  My idea is that because it's so straight and narrow, like Miss Gulch herself as she sits on it?  She wouldn't look quite as austere if she were riding an Elgin Miss America.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 21, 2019)




----------

